# Sorry if this offends but i feel like i need to share



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

There isn't really much awareness about diabetes eating disorders, I received another comment on a Facebook page regarding my 'bad choices' of jumbo oats for breakfast as in their words I'm killing myself with these carbs, as you all know I have problems already and this comment hurt and put more fear in me regarding food, what people don't realise is the utter lack of food is also killing and I don't want to look like this anymore! Again apologies x


----------



## Mark T (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't apologise!  You need to do what is right for you and anyone who think's different can go and f*** off.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 8, 2018)

One of the reasons I won’t entertain F/B Kaylz. Many of these general chat sites are populated by the brain dead with access to a keyboard! 

Work through this with people who know and understand rather than those who have nothing better to do than try and score hurtful points. It’s the only power they have in their lives...if you let them!


----------



## Sprogladite (Feb 8, 2018)

If you feel safe in eating jumbo oats for breakfast then don't let an idiot on facebook put you off it lovely.  Just reply back with 'Really?  My hba1c is 34, what's yours?'  Will shut them right up I guarantee it.  You have come such a long way and it's not long until your appointment now, don't let a random moron who knows nothing about you make you feel bad.  We all love you and are here to support you however you need! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2018)

Honestly, take no notice. I often get the "OH I didn't think you could eat xyz as you're diabetic", to which I reply "that's what insulin is for" 
I hope you get the appropriate help you need very soon xx


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 8, 2018)

I can only echo what the others have already said Kaylz...and maybe have a rest from Facebook for a few days.x


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't listen to them Kaylz. I cant begin to imagine how hard things are for you.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2018)

See Kaylz? Facebook isn’t the place to get support. This forum is. I hope you can get the help you need soon.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow thanks for all the responses guys, this comment was actually made to me on a post from the 'other' forum


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 8, 2018)

Amigo said:


> One of the reasons I won’t entertain F/B Kaylz. Many of these general chat sites are populated by the brain dead with access to a keyboard!
> 
> Work through this with people who know and understand rather than those who have nothing better to do than try and score hurtful points. It’s the only power they have in their lives...if you let them!


Absolutely correct @Amigo 
Facebook and the likes are populated wth some very unsavoury, a minority I agree, people who sit behind the anonymity of a keyboard in some bedroom somewhere, throwing some very hurtful CR@@P out.  Echoing @Amigo Sad little people with sad empty little lives, totally pathetic. 
The best solution is to ignore them, they are in reality, total worthless lumps of humanity and not worth a second thought.
The best way to handle a bully either real or virtual is just smile, ignore them and walk away.
The on social media you have the added advantage of  just blocking them.
Stick with us hen, we'll look after ye well.


----------



## Sprogladite (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wow thanks for all the responses guys, this comment was actually made to me on a post from the 'other' forum View attachment 6665


Nobody's saying oats don't have carbs though are they?  And anyway, isn't that the whole point of doing injections? Nevermind the fact that if you go low carb for an extended period your liver is gonna dump a load of glucose to try and compensate...

Honestly take no notice of this trolly little woman, she can't put together a coherent sentence anyway (slowly killing yourselves? how many of you are there??) so don't take any notice luv  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2018)

Rude, ignorant and illiterate


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 8, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Rude, ignorant and illiterate


Succinctly put


----------



## Amigo (Feb 8, 2018)

That Debbie must be mighty constipated if she doesn’t believe in ingesting any carbs or roughage at all. Fortunately for her it all comes out the other end!


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 8, 2018)

I have deleted my Facebook account. I feel better. 
I don't like advertising. And staying on a system expressly made to serve you ads and make you serve ads to your friends and family, I feel it's bad.
Really, in UK you are lucky to have BBC without ads, here we have RAI and pay the licensing as a tax on electricity - but a lot of crappy ads. Luckily the TV has a nice audio off option. 

By the way I think that Facebook addiction could have dire consequence, like these https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...nts-highlight-rise-of-fascist-groups-in-italy


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wow thanks for all the responses guys, this comment was actually made to me on a post from the 'other' forum


The problem is of course that what one has to do if T2 and overweight is different for one that is T1 and undeweight.
Some people have found their solution of their problem and think that all diabetes are the same.
If the other forum is the one I think of, then unfortunately I've found that some people are very stubborn on this.






I'll send you a virtual Ritter sport  By the way this one is awesome! JUst eaten 4 square after the lunch


----------



## FM001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Is there not a way to block these fools on Facebook so you don't see what they write, either that or just ignore them and don't rise to the bait.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

MikeTurin said:


> The problem is of course that what one has to do if T2 and overweight is different for one that is T1 and undeweight.
> Some people have found their solution of their problem and think that all diabetes are the same.
> If the other forum is the one I think of, then unfortunately I've found that some people are very stubborn on this.
> 
> ...


I'm taking it this is coffee flavoured? if so then I wouldn't like it lol x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2018)

Errr - if it's the lot that end  dot co dot uk - then way back when they started it, the very low carb Gestapo ran it and if one dared to say hang on a minute, some can tolerate more or different carbs to others without having BG in the stratosphere, one very quickly found oneself banned - I still am!

This is the problem with finding moderators who ONLY work for the benefit of all members and don't try and impose their own Agenda.  It's very difficult to find people who are so absolutely evenly balanced in the first place, and always was.

It's never actually affected my life not being there - except of course, it's been very beneficial to my temper to not be on there!  And Faceache is exactly the same.  People tell lies on there cos it's what they want others to think of them - and are not in the slightest bit bothered cos they don't know you and couldn't care less about you cos they are completely selfish.


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm taking it this is coffee flavoured? if so then I wouldn't like it lol x


Yes, it has coffe powder. For me it's not a problem, I am an espresso addicted  If I don't drink a coffee before entering in the office I risk to fell asleep at the desk...


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2018)

As my hubby says, Kaylz: “facebook, ‘tis the devil’s work”. Just ignore the whole troll-tastic experience, if you can. 

And you’re not alone in being T1 and super-skinny - my arms are like bits of string and as for bum n boobs, forget it! It’s more than frustrating - I eat like a pig. I’m hoping my new GP and / or endo can help me gain weight. Sending ((((hugs)))) in the meantime. We love you...back off trolls!!!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 8, 2018)

I am quite an assertive person and will stand up for myself and family, with bare knuckles if need be! But always face to face, these so called “ friends” on Faceache must be bitter and twisted old crones! They sit behind their keyboards where no one can get them spewing their venom it boils my p**s! Give me their address and I will fetch my boxing gloves! Block them NOW! You don’t need such negativity in your life.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

MikeTurin said:


> Yes, it has coffe powder. For me it's not a problem, I am an espresso addicted  If I don't drink a coffee before entering in the office I risk to fell asleep at the desk...


I like my coffee and I like my chocolate just not mixed together! Haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

Awww guys you are making me well up here!! Happy tears though, just to know I have all of you is enough   love all you guys too and I know you are all here when I need a rant/moan or just to share things xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wow thanks for all the responses guys, this comment was actually made to me on a post from the 'other' forum View attachment 6665


Pure ignorance! A fine example of anal verbalisation - she is talking out of her ar**!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 8, 2018)

Ignore it Kaylz, not worth putting energy into getting upset. I believe in karma, so they will get theirs. If porridge works for you, smile and enjoy it. Can you not report the person on Facebook, and certainly bar them from your posts that you can view. 

Oh btw, I was bullied years ago, and when I moved workplace, the lovey invited me three times to be a Facebook friend. I so enjoyed plinking “ignore “ lol


----------



## AJLang (Feb 8, 2018)

Gosh I hate the gestapo on FB. But I also have very good friends on FB who are very close friends and share my ups and downs. But I do make sure that I either know a FB friend in person or that someone that can vouch for them. If I join any groups and I don't like the responses then I immediately leave - I do that in "real" life as well


----------



## Ljc (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh Kaylz what a twerp (I’m being ultra polite here) she is.  Seems to me she don’t know diddly squat about T1 especially when a person is underweight , I wouldn’t bother replying to her just Press that ignore button.
You’re trying your hardest and doing your level best to beat an eating problem
Without having the benefit of professional support and doing it well I might
add !!! 
Carry on doing what your doing, it’s working for you and that’s all that
matters !!!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 8, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I am quite an assertive person and will stand up for myself and family, with bare knuckles if need be! But always face to face, these so called “ friends” on Faceache must be bitter and twisted old crones! They sit behind their keyboards where no one can get them spewing their venom it boils my p**s! Give me their address and I will fetch my boxing gloves! Block them NOW! You don’t need such negativity in your life.


That's why they do it @eggyg  B****Y cowards plain and simple. Spineless lumps of Cr@p.
They know you cannot kick 10 different colours of s**t out of them because they are invisible.
I absolutely detest it and like you it boils my p**s.
Bullies of any description are the lowest form of animal life 
Blocking them is the closest you can get @Kaylz to giving them a Glasgow Kiss or 10.
Push the "IGNORE" button with relish and say %$^$ you loudly.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes Kaylz we are offended that someone should make your feel bad about eating.  I'm sorry that you have issues.  {*hugs*}


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2018)

Although I've been on Facebook I've deleted my accounts more than once.  (Family and people I know in rl are on there.)


----------



## Redkite (Feb 8, 2018)

Some of the Facebook groups are appalling I agree.  Nobody should go to Facebook for dietary advice, there are some utter loons on there, and they follow each other around so they can gang up on anyone who has a different view.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2018)

I haven't spent time on The Other Place.  I have been other places on the net.  Forums, social media and chats, dealt with admin/mods, been an admin. I've one hell of a time in the last 3 years (that's when I got my own interent, mobile phone, apps and tethered to computer), there's people I consider friends, even though we've moved on, some not as good friends as I though, and bumped into idiots out there.
I've been in a couple of groups that are body image friendly (larger person .... hmmm .... errrr).  Being down on any body type was not acceptable, generally or to an individual.  I met the most amazing people there.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz, please keep posting and we'll do what we can.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2018)

Just caught up with this Kaylz ~ sorry you've had all this to deal with ~ no apoligies needed. If I were you I would close/delete your Farsebook account ~ and pronto pronto. You don't need those moron bullies in your life ~ you have enough on your plate to contend with as it is. Give them the boot K and try not to go on FB. Whatever you do please don't respond to their brutal unkind words. Here for you anytime Kaylz take care x


----------



## New-journey (Feb 9, 2018)

Please know she is not telling you the truth, if you can get her voice and thought out of your head. Ban her words and instead replace it with other thoughts such as the wonderful deserved replies from your friends here.  You are in charge of your beliefs, I know it's hard when the words trigger fear. 
You know how well you are doing, you have your appointment soon. Please keep eating oats, they are very good for you.
Sending biggest hugs.


----------



## scousebird (Feb 9, 2018)

Morning @Kaylz I've just seen this thread.  I am sorry you have been upset by someone's badly thought out post, someone who clearly doesn't know you.  If you want to stay on FB because of good contacts can you leave that particular group? FB certainly has it's faults but it helps me keep in touch with my family in Liverpool.  
And eat what works for you!


----------



## Radders (Feb 9, 2018)

Not being on this particular forum I can’t say whether this is an ignorant person who could be educated, or just someone to ignore. It’s completely your choice whether you decide to try and help them see the error of their ways or just ignore them. But please don’t let it get to you!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 10, 2018)

On the actually oats.  My first thought was I don't know your numbers off hand for any food, so couldn't comment.  Being T2 non insulin user (& 17 stone?) I sometimes forgot about hypos.
Having considered, you've to keep your levels up as well as down, and carbs are part of that.  The oats could be just the right thing for you to get the levels you need.  Please stick with it.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

my breakfast of oats and raspberries treats me very well, I wouldn't eat them otherwise so I am sticking with it and sticking the fingers up to the mindless idiot that made the comment  (I'm not a nasty person by the way, just cant be doing with folk like that) x


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wow thanks for all the responses guys, this comment was actually made to me on a post from the 'other' forum View attachment 6665


Idiots.  I knew there was a good reason for holding out and not diong facebook.  

On here people know how well you are diong Kaylz, and are here to support and encourage you.  Stick with us and your knowledge.


----------

